# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Help!! Salmonella ?!

## trumetal96

My snake bit me 2 weeks ago and I cleaned it out very well. I heard that snakes can carry Salmonella poisioning. Well its 2 weeks later and I started getting my fever a couple days ago. It's been up in the 103's and back to the 98's within a day and it keeps shooting up and back down. I vomited once and have dizzyness. I am also caughing hysterically.

I have been taking anti-biotics but nothing is working.
  All was fine before he bit me. 

*reply please fast thank you!!!!*

----------


## TMoore

The time its takes for symptoms to start appearing is 12 to 72 hours after infection.  You were bit 2 weeks ago so its highly unlikely that its salmonella.  Plus its spread through the oral-fecal route.

I'm no doctor buts its probably the flu or something similar.

----------


## asplundii

Well to start with do not take anti-biotics unless they were specifically precribed by a Dr for that explicit purpose. Other wise you are just adding to the problem of antibiotic resistance.

2 weeks is too long an incubation period for Salmonella. It does not cause coughing either and it is a fecal/oral transmited bug. Plus the whole reptile/Salmonella link is not nearly as common as the media would have you believe.

To me it sounds more like you have the rather nasty strain of flu that is going around. Go to your Dr. and get checked out.

----------


## ctrlfreq

> My snake bit me 2 weeks ago and I cleaned it out very well. I heard that snakes can carry Salmonella poisioning.


First, you have the flu - go to a doctor.

Second, salmonella is a bacterial infection that you would have noticed the onset of within 1-3 days at most.  Because BPs are non-venomous, and have very small teeth, it's highly unlikely that they would be able to transmit a sufficient amount through a bite to infect you.  Most often, snake-borne salmonella infections are contracted through insufficient cleaning after handling, and subsequent transmission through ingestion (ie. you don't wash your hands and then eat something, or do something silly like kissing your snakes).

----------

_frankykeno_ (04-02-2009)

----------


## Michelle.C

Salmonella can not be transfered through a bite from a Ball Python. If you have salmonella it was from food poisoning, not washing your after handling something, etc.

I'd suggest you take a trip to your doctors office.

----------


## ncbloods

Why is it that people decide to post their medical issues over a forum?

----------


## llovelace

Make a large pot of chicken soup, get some nyquil, curl up on the sofa for the weekend.

----------


## Michelle.C

I'm not sure I'd be diagnosing them. With a fever of 103, I'd take a trip to my physician. They might have salmonella, or something that does require treatment.

----------


## llovelace

[QUOTE=Michelle.C;1007440]I'm not sure I'd be diagnosing them. With a fever of 103, I'd take a trip to my physician. They might have salmonella, or something that does require treatment.[/QUOTE


Wasn't a diagnosis they probably won't get in to see the Dr. til monday for their poss. viral infection.

----------

_Michelle.C_ (03-13-2009)

----------


## rebeccabecca

if you did have salmonella you'd be vomiting and have the runs at the same time. You also wouldn't just do it once these are thge signs:
stomach cramps 
nausea 
vomiting 
diarrhea 
fever

----------


## Neal

If you had salmonella, you wouldn't be here typing about it right now.

----------


## frankykeno

> Why is it that people decide to post their medical issues over a forum?





> I'm not sure I'd be diagnosing them. With a fever of 103, I'd take a trip to my physician. They might have salmonella, or something that does require treatment.


Michelle has a point though folks.  It's fine to say it's not likely this or that but no one, not even a doctor, should be diagnosing over the internet so saying it's definitively this or that is impossible really.

Evan, you very likely do have the flu and very likely do not have salmonella, however telling you what you to or do not have is a doctor's job.

----------

